# anyone have a good source for....



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm sorry, I've tried searching (a little) but I'm not even sure what I'm searching for thus, hopefully I can explain it well enough. My table saw stand is an old POS to say the least. It's an old Craftsman that was inherited from my grandpa. He bought the stand with the saw and then added perf. angle to stiffen it up. I'm planning on building a heavy duty cabinet so to speak and mount the saw to that, however, I don't want it rolling all the time.
So I know I've came across them in the last few months on here, they're like a face mounted foot that raises an object just enough to keep the wheels from operating. One of those thingies! Basically a pad or a foot on a pendulum that has a foot operated lever. Where can I find these, hopefully on the cheap(respectively)? Thanks and sorry for my ignorance of what these should be called!


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Greg - I think I know what you want but I have no clue what the things are called. Some kind of jack I think. I did find the Herculift that Ridgid used on their granite top job, the Ridgid TS4511. A wheeled lift that was built into the cabinet that would raise up and let the saw sit down on the floor. That saw was in the neighbor hood of 500#. Here's a link to it, maybe you can adapt the thing:
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ridgid-r4511-10inch-table-saw-parts-c-7929_8171_106437.html
Good Luck:smile:


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Check Rockler Woodworking and look for a Mobile Tool Base.

The one I bought was a kit that included four steel corners, two of which had wheels. The other two had adjustable feet. Also included was a locking jack assembly that you step on to allow mobility and all additional hardware.

The only other thing you will need is hardwood with which to make the stretchers between the corners.

This option allows you to make the stretchers to fit your cabinet.

Be sure to check the weight limit and compare with what you estimate the combined weight of your saw, cabinet and anything you store in it will be. 

Good luck

Jeff
.


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

If you look at Rockler, there is a Roller and Ball Bearing Stand section. There are numerous options in there.

However, if you have most of what you need, you can get Part #23650 - Caster Only for Mobile Base. This is the lever-action caster shown in the photos for the Power Tool Mobile Base.


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

well, the rigid part might work, however my base will be a larger foot print than that thus I'm leaning toward put individual stops on each corner. I guess if I were to make up a name for what I'm thinking of it would be a machine stand jack but putting that into google or bing brings up all kinds of possible solutions, they are just in the automotive sector, primarily "jack stands" of course. There is at least 1 person here that knows what I'm talking about as I know that I've seen it posted before. Time to spend some time with the friendly search feature. 

Note: Search feature gets me into trouble as I find one interesting thing leading to another and ..... well you get it, "what was I looking for in the first place?" Wife:"I'm going to bed." Me:"Be there soon as I get these 23 tabs closed!" Wife:"see you in the morning"

Thanks guys for your troubles, suggestions, and knowledge.


----------



## 1066vik (Feb 18, 2011)

I have to agree with the Rockler solution - 2 wheels on one edge, 2 levelers on the other edge, and the caster on a cantilever centered between the levelers - rated for 600 pounds. This is similar to what I have under my table saw.


----------



## WWWorker (Jan 12, 2011)

I have these on my TS/Router Table. I love them. They are self leveling, sturdy and operate just as they say they will. I will be putting them on my new workbench and outfeed tables as well once they are built. Take a look 

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2003703/2023/Retracting-Casters.aspx


----------



## Demosthine (Jan 18, 2011)

> However, if you have most of what you need, you can get Part #23650 - Caster Only for Mobile Base. This is the lever-action caster shown in the photos for the Power Tool Mobile Base.


Hey Greg, did this castor not work? If not, what is wrong with it, so that we can help narrow down your search? It sounds exactly like what you were looking for.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

*Maybe this could work*

I am planning on using something like these when I make my table saw base.... It will lift the saw base up just enough to get the wheels off of the ground.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19590&filter=clamp downs


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

Demosthine said:


> Hey Greg, did this castor not work? If not, what is wrong with it, so that we can help narrow down your search? It sounds exactly like what you were looking for.


It's not that these wouldn't work maybe but I designed the cabinet already with a certain style of pad in mind, although I don't know the specific. I can change the design but really prefer not too unless a last resort. What I am looking for is just a lift or a jack so to speak. They would operate similar to the hold-down clamp in the above post but much heavier duty and made to be operated by foot. Thus I would have the casters hidden under the cabinet and the "jacks" on the corners under the toe kick. Yes, I'm planning on putting a toe kick under it as the way I stand when ripping a long pc. I stand with my leg under the edge of the extension and toe under where the cabinet will be slightly. Basically the above clamp is the design but heavier to handle to weight load better as I'm guessing this thing will end up a total of 3-400lb or so when loaded total.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

hawglet said:


> It's not that these wouldn't work maybe but I designed the cabinet already with a certain style of pad in mind, although I don't know the specific. I can change the design but really prefer not too unless a last resort. What I am looking for is just a lift or a jack so to speak. They would operate similar to the hold-down clamp in the above post but much heavier duty and made to be operated by foot. Thus I would have the casters hidden under the cabinet and the "jacks" on the corners under the toe kick. Yes, I'm planning on putting a toe kick under it as the way I stand when ripping a long pc. I stand with my leg under the edge of the extension and toe under where the cabinet will be slightly. Basically the above clamp is the design but heavier to handle to weight load better as I'm guessing this thing will end up a total of 3-400lb or so when loaded total.


Hey Greg - Finally got a couple of brain cells in step and found this:
http://www-accesscasters-com.netsolads.com/leveling-casters.aspx

Or, you can check this out but dunno where these can be purchased:
http://zambus.com/product/220lbs.php
:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I do not know if the sale is still going, but I just purchased(3 days ago) a sears kit for making a table saw mobile. It was normally $69 on sale for $39.

George


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

george... I have 2 of these bases... and now that you told me that they were on sale, I have 3.... Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## hawglet (Feb 15, 2010)

those wheels with the little leveling foot are cool, never seen anything like that before, however, that not really what I had in mind. What I'm thinking of is just a foot that is attached to a rod that is on a lever system. Pushing the lever down with one's foot puts the foot to the ground and pulling the lever up with one's toe would in turn lift the foot up. Thus your casters would be underneath said cabinet with the "jack" on the exterior corners. I would essentially put enough lift/resistance on the wheels that the table wouldn't be able to move. Thanks for trying guys, someone is bound to come across it some time. I think I've been almost to the end of the net looking now. The post that was talking about them, if memory serves was regarding finding hardware for some similar project in the last year. This place was giving via link stating they had some interesting hardware and a vast selection. Again, thanks to all.


----------

